

Ask HN: Where to see the Vegas Tech scene - ajaimk

Hey,<p>I'm going to be in Vegas next week and was wondering where to go to check out the Vegas startup and Tech scenes?<p>Any startups cater to visitors? An events between the 20th and 24th worth going to?
======
DanielOcean
Vegas Jelly on Thursday nights at the Beat Coffeehouse

